
5 Lessons from CEO Diane Greenes long, slow slog with VMWare - transburgh
http://foundread.com/2007/09/20/5-lessons-from-ceo-diane-greenes-long-slow-slog-with-vmware/
======
electric
An excellent piece. The Mercury News article is also worth reading.

